# Overclocking problems :(



## Mathcalv (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi 

I am trying to overclock my E2200 to 3.3GHz and hopefully maybe 3.6GHz.
My system specs are;
Asus P5N-E SLi MB
Intel Dual Core E2200 2.2Ghz
2gig OCZ 6400 Platinum 800MHz 
Nvidia 7800 GTX
Corsair TX650w with 52amps on 12v rail

I have overclocked the Cpu to 3.025GHz by increasing the voltage to 1.3375 from 1.325 and putting on +100mV on the core.

Which is not much so i should really go a lot more as i have seen people get this to 3.6Ghz.

I am wondering if i need to increase the NB voltage or is it my ramm holding me back??

I am new to overclocking so i don't know alot about it.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks
Matthew


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

up the core voltage alittle more like to 1.4

(the max voltage this chip will take is 1.5)


Also what is your load temps?


----------



## Mathcalv (Apr 13, 2008)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> up the core voltage alittle more like to 1.4
> 
> (the max voltage this chip will take is 1.5)
> 
> ...


I put it at 1.4v forgot to mention sorry 

And it still wouldn't boot i am wondering if i need to up voltage on ramm or NB to get it going more.

Temp loads at 3GHz is 40c after 30min on orthos.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what ram do you have and what is our fsb atm, (also is your ram in dual channel)


----------



## Mathcalv (Apr 13, 2008)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> what ram do you have and what is our fsb atm, (also is your ram in dual channel)


My ramm is OCZ 6400 800MHz 4-4-4-15 2T 2.1v ramm
I think it is one piece is in each black slot leaving the yellow ones clear.

http://public.fotki.com/Mathcalv/pc/

thats a picture of where the ramm is situated.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

put them both in the yellow and change the timeings to the 5's


----------

